# subgaleal hemorrhage - traumatic



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 15, 2011)

how do you code traumatic subgaleal hemorrhage?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 16, 2011)

I came up with 920. any inputs?


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

srinivas r sajja said:


> how do you code traumatic subgaleal hemorrhage?



In relation to what?  When I typed that term into Encoder Pro it came up with Birth Trauma.  Who is the patient and what are the circumstances of the trauma?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 16, 2011)

pt's age 85 , traumatic.


----------



## veeramani14 (Nov 17, 2011)

I think we can go for the code 853.00, bcoz the dx u mentioned is only for newborn, so we can go ahead with 853.00.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 17, 2011)

subgaleal is not intracranial and 920 is not an new born code.


----------

